# Rex Babies Day-by-Day



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Hey everyone! I can't believe I survived a whole two weeks without posting about these babies. I love them SO MUCH.  They were born on January 5th. I would apologize for the flood of pictures but I don't think you'll mind too much!

Day 1:









Day 2:









Day 3:









Day 4:









Day 5:









Day 6:









Day 7:









Day 8:









Day 9:









Day 10:









Day 11:









Day 12:









Day 13:









Day 14:









Day 15:









The litter started out with nine bucks, culled down to these 5 bucks. All tans, two lilac, two chocolate, and one blue. This is my first litter of rex, so I'm keeping the blue (Chess), the chocolate (Checkers), and one of the lilacs (Rummikub). Chess is an absolute doll, I fawn over him so much. :lol: Here's one more of him that was too good to leave out.










More pics soon of the two new rex litters I had a few days ago! Around 25 babies born, half should be rex. Fingers crossed for does this time around... :roll:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Look at that YAWN in the first pic! AMAZING!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I had to go back to catch that yawn; wow! I never get tired of seeing a series of photos like this. Great job! All those little lambs lined up like that; precious!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

an absolutely dreamy litter!!!!!! all my favs in one!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

OMG THE YAWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **Dies of cuteness overload**

That blue tan is ADORABLE


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.  The babies are doing great, eating solid foods, but still nursing - they are fairly large babies (for me), and the fur makes them look even bigger. I have to keep reminding myself that yes they are still allowed to be nursing. :lol:

Looks like from the other two litters I have at least 8 rex, yay! Won't be keeping all of them, but at least with that many I have options. (girls girls girls please girls :roll: )


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

beautiful baby mice, do you have any photos of the adults?


----------



## Somergal (Sep 25, 2010)

I totally need some rexes. Chess is too cute!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Hey everyone, the babies are all weaned and adorable.  They turned out texels, not rex. :\ Ah well. I'll try and breed out the long hair.

Updated pics, at 4 weeks old:

Checkers:









Chess:









Rummikub:









And just for fun, a pic of one of my PEW bubs in another litter. His name is literally Fatling, he is such a chub. :lol: 









*Ehn* so lazy he can't move from the nursing position he was in...

I have 5 does and a couple rexy boys out of the other two litters. They are looking pretty cute as well... though don't have nearly as good of curls as these babies did.


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

omg...that is the chubbiest baby i've seen lol...how cute though....can't wait to see him when he is older....well done...lovely mice indeed..


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I love seeing how they've grown day by day. They are sooo cute. =D


----------

